# I need my summer bod! Any tips



## Claire91 (Jun 8, 2014)

I need to loose about 7lb in 12 weeks?
Who can advise what sort of meals to eat as I am type 1?
I currently do not snack
I normally have 2 Weetabix for breakfast
Just need some tips on loosing weight


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2014)

Try low carbing Claire ?  Don't go berserk, just make up with extra veg etc.

Oh - and UP the exercise !

No loss without pain LOL


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2014)

I would start up a food diary to see what amount of carbs you are actually eating, then look for ways you can reduce your carb intake so you can reduce your insulin requirements. I used to have two weetabix for breakfast when I was diagnosed, thinking it was a good, healthy choice. I was horrified when I started testing one and two hours after eating them and seeing the huge spike in my blood sugar levels  I now eat a slice of Burgen Soya and Linseed toast - much better! Having/needing smaller doses of insulin I find makes my blood sugar levels far more manageable. I also inject 15 mins or more before eating (unless my levels are on the low side), as this gives the insulin chance to get working before I eat - this also reduces post-meal spikes.

All this may sound as though I'm giving tips on how to get better control, but better control will help you to lose that weight 

What about exercise? Regular, aerobic exercise will not only burn calories, but also make you more insulin-sensitive, leading to reduced doses again. Try it, and good luck!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't forget to reduce your insulin doses as you reduce your carb intake Claire!


----------

